# Help me decide, LBS has an 04 Classic



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

new, never sold, in my size. Rigged with Campy 10 speed Record Carbon at a cost of $3995.00
Please comment on both the bike (no longer offered by LS) and the price.
Thanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What bars, stem, saddle, wheels and seatpost are coming with it? It could be a pretty fair deal as ColoradoCyclist was blowing them out for $2499 this winter but with an Ulegfra group, OK wheels and fair bars, stem, saddle and seatpost.

Regarding the frame itself. The Classic is an awesome frame, I have one as my backup bike and rotate bikes every day between the Classic and my Vortex. The Classic is more vertically compliance in the riide so it's stiff where it needs to be giving you good power transfer but still has a very comfy ride. The slightly longer stays on Classic give a very stable high speed ride and I find it's best use is centuries, road races or just all day in the saddle. My Vortex is my first choice for crits or any riding that involves fast accelerations.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*You realize your asking me to remember stuff *

but here goes. The seat was a selle italia titanium something or other, the post was easton carbon, I can't recall the bar stem combo and the wheels were Mavic Ksyrium's, not the super fancy version with the red spoke but the regular ones? you already know about the groupo. Hope this helps. By the way....great reply about the classic, just the info I was looking for, zThanks


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

If it includes a pedal set and it's a pedal system you want then I would go for it. He's been sitting on this inventory and I would push hard to get the pedal set you want included. If the pedals are included I would push for a set of good shoes, gloves or a helmet. All cake needs icing right? ;^>


----------



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

If it fit, I would jump on it in a heartbeat. That sounds like a great deal. On second thought.... no not a good deal... definitely not a good deal... Where is this bike shop located?

Seriously, the classic is a great all-around, no-frills frame, and one that I am sure you will be very happy with for a long, long time.


----------

